# Need 1 or 2 for Fri or Sat.



## USAM 8541 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thinking of heading out of Navy point for snapper and willing to take 1 or 2 along. I have a 23 ft CC Pro line and a crew of 2 or 3 is comfortable. If your interested PM me.


----------

